# New low buget goat house



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Not fished but for under 100 bucks and some skids









3 ft wide
4 ft tall 
4 ft deep


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

veri nice job


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

4- skids free

6- pieces of metal -60 bucks
Box screws wood-5 bucks
Box metal screws -10 bucks
Corner metal-10 
15- wood fence planks-15 bucks
Should have it finished tonight


----------



## Erik_L (Nov 27, 2012)

I am SO stealing this idea. LoL
Great job. I'm sure mine will not look this good. 

Erik


----------



## Tera (Dec 21, 2007)

Love this idea!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Very simple design.
still going put a rub mat in on the floor 
And a small feed holder.
I'm going make a few of these for the yard.
Also u can slide a 2x4 or pipe under it and two people can lift up easy.
Also will fit perfect in the back of a small pick up

.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Very nice! Good thinking  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

That is great! I'll have to show hubby.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Nice job! You could easily make a little door and put it in the truck to haul a goat or several kids!


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

Gotta love those pallets! (skids) I use them for fences, shade for the dogs, platfroms for the dogs and goats and for building small "houses"!

Yours are really nice, good job!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

We basically made this for the bed of the truck to haul calves/goats. In the summer, we unscrew the paneling for ventilation.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Put some corners on it today to give it a little color and also make sure no one scrapes there self


----------

